
Artificial intelligence: The machines with alien minds - jonbaer
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20131217-weve-created-alien-intelligence
======
ColinWright

      > We're sorry but this site is not accessible
      > from the UK ...
    

_< sigh>_

